# Eyelash viper pics! (Tattoo)



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

i would like to collect some pics of eyelash vipers together, 
this is for a tattoo design that i am working on with inkyjoe.

i would be very grateful if people could post pictures up of them, would need good scale definition in the pictures if possible. and the obvious one of the chosen pictures will be tattooed on me so pics if you are happy with this

Thanks in advance


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Couple here: http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/i...&where-photographer=David+Nixon&orderby=taxon

Dave


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Some thing like this do?










If not i have shit loads of others!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Some thing like this do?
> 
> image
> 
> If not i have shit loads of others!


nice

dont suppose you have one that is hanging from a brach at all?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

DRD said:


> nice
> 
> dont suppose you have one that is hanging from a brach at all?



Loads I'll send you some on pm


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Loads I'll send you some on pm


that would be great


----------



## wriggley (Jun 23, 2008)

awesome pics guys hope the tattoo goes well


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

these are such cool looking snakes, makes me wish i had a DWA license


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I can email a higher quality file if needed.

David.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Had the camera out again today, so thought 'why not'?

Sorry if some of them are a bit samey.


























































I hope this helps.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Or if you're feeling brave, you could try a "stylised image".

I've attached an image here that you could superimpose with a "figure of eight" snake wrapped into the design. 

Therefore the snake is wrapped around a setting or scene of your personal choosing. I don't wish to tell a tattoo artist about colour schemes :lol2:

Obviously the image I picked off the t'internet is purely just one "stylised image" idea.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

nah this is going to be a jungle leg sleeve, with full colour portraits of flora and fauna, one of the main pieces being an eyelash viper


maffy said:


> image
> 
> 
> Or if you're feeling brave, you could try a "stylised image".
> ...


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*tattoo's*

Inkyjoe, i'm sure whatever you do will look amazing.

Checking out your work now.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

maffy said:


> Inkyjoe, i'm sure whatever you do will look amazing.
> 
> Checking out your work now.



cheers lol


----------



## Alex19 (Sep 19, 2009)

stunning snakes


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*tattoo's*

great tattoos on your site. My personal fave's are actually the brightly coloured stylised ones you do. Street art cool designs for sure.

You gotta post a pic of the viper one when it's finished!!

cheers


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

maffy said:


> great tattoos on your site. My personal fave's are actually the brightly coloured stylised ones you do. Street art cool designs for sure.
> 
> You gotta post a pic of the viper one when it's finished!!
> 
> cheers


will get lots off piccys up etc when its done!

im also getting an australian sleeve with srub pythons etc should look the nuts!!!


----------

